# Replacing 87 Sentra Timing Belt



## wayne4real (Jun 22, 2004)

Anyone have any experience changing a 1987 Sentra timing belt? How difficult is it? Any tips and/or lessons learned that would help?


----------



## 50dollasentra (Jan 11, 2004)

Its pretty easy as long as you have some help. If you dont have a manual you better get one. If the timing belt broke...hmm yur looking at about 200-300 dollars. All you really have to do is take off the motor mount and put a jack under the motor to keep it up. Then you take off the cover. Then you find a LARGE flat head screw driver to twist on the tensioner pully to loosen it then take it off. Simple as that. ugh Ford timing belts are a pain in the ass!


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

I have done around three now the hardest part on an auto is getting the crank pulley off unless you have an impact. other wise you may run into difficulty with the cover bolts. They are phillips heads and like to strip. lso remember to put a wide object between the jack and oil pan or you will damage the pan that will suck also advice from experience this is a great time change the front seal about 5-10 dollars. Good luck


----------



## wayne4real (Jun 22, 2004)

*Remove the engine mount???*

Pardon my ignorance but why do you have to remove the engine mount?



50dollasentra said:


> Its pretty easy as long as you have some help. If you dont have a manual you better get one. If the timing belt broke...hmm yur looking at about 200-300 dollars. All you really have to do is take off the motor mount and put a jack under the motor to keep it up. Then you take off the cover. Then you find a LARGE flat head screw driver to twist on the tensioner pully to loosen it then take it off. Simple as that. ugh Ford timing belts are a pain in the ass!


----------



## wayne4real (Jun 22, 2004)

*Another question?*

Thanks for the tips. From what I read in the Haynes manual, it says to remove a bolt behind the passenger front tire to remove the crank pulley. If the crank pulley is still hard to get off when you remove the bolt, what is the purpose for the bolt?




mille-16i said:


> I have done around three now the hardest part on an auto is getting the crank pulley off unless you have an impact. other wise you may run into difficulty with the cover bolts. They are phillips heads and like to strip. lso remember to put a wide object between the jack and oil pan or you will damage the pan that will suck also advice from experience this is a great time change the front seal about 5-10 dollars. Good luck


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

wayne4real said:


> Pardon my ignorance but why do you have to remove the engine mount?


Removing the mount gives you far better access to the screws that secure the timing cover halves to the engine, helps access the belt easier and gives you more room to both see what you're doing (Replacing the belt, seeing the timing marks) and properly manipulate the belt tensioner. Make time for this if it's your first shot; It'll be easier the next time around (If you get another Sentra, that is!). I can do these in my sleep, now...Good luck!


----------



## wayne4real (Jun 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info. :thumbup: 



recycled_toddler said:


> Removing the mount gives you far better access to the screws that secure the timing cover halves to the engine, helps access the belt easier and gives you more room to both see what you're doing (Replacing the belt, seeing the timing marks) and properly manipulate the belt tensioner. Make time for this if it's your first shot; It'll be easier the next time around (If you get another Sentra, that is!). I can do these in my sleep, now...Good luck!


----------

